# Motion sensing flood lights



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

I need to purchase 8 that will all mount under eaves (ceiling). Plan to leave them powered 24/7. I'm considering LED or standard with LED retrofit bulbs. Any preferences?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Are you connecting these in parallel? Or will they function independently. I connected mine in parallel when I wired the home and live the fact that one motion sensor turns multiple light on at once. Also turns out to be cheaper since you don't need to have motion sensors on each light if you don't need it. 
Speaking of motion sensors, I've held RAB lighting as the best in this category. They're head & shoulders above the big-box competition when it comes to the actual sensor, both in sensibility as well as durability.
I have the STL360 mounter under the eave, in the corner where the driveway/walkway/garage/side entry door converge.

https://www.rablighting.com/filter/SENSORLIGHTS?pagination=03B5z51MIOA-86TTVIFJMUJNACQgciGIXInmqnrRecbws_y_newc%2C%3A3202xu&filterOptions=&filtersearch=


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

corneliani said:


> Are you connecting these in parallel? Or will they function independently. I connected mine in parallel when I wired the home and live the fact that one motion sensor turns multiple light on at once. Also turns out to be cheaper since you don't need to have motion sensors on each light if you don't need it.
> Speaking of motion sensors, I've held RAB lighting as the best in this category. They're head & shoulders above the big-box competition when it comes to the actual sensor, both in sensibility as well as durability.
> I have the STL360 mounter under the eave, in the corner where the driveway/walkway/garage/side entry door converge.
> 
> https://www.rablighting.com/filter/SENSORLIGHTS?pagination=03B5z51MIOA-86TTVIFJMUJNACQgciGIXInmqnrRecbws_y_newc%2C%3A3202xu&filterOptions=&filtersearch=


+1 on RAB lighting!!!

i bought 4 of the STL360HW 6 years ago and they are still going strong to this day. I put LED 250 Watt Daylight PAR38 Bulbs in them and they too have held up quite well and will turn the night into day. Like most things, buy once, cry once. I've used cheaper outdoor motion lights and they just don't compare to the RAB's as they aren't triggered as easily as the cheap ones.


----------

